# Upgrade time, few newbie questions and concerns



## mikeyd (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm currently listening to axiom m80v2's and a vp150 and was offered a trade up to m100's and the vp180 for 2400 bucks.

I also want to setup for Atmos and discovered the volt-10's and things sort of went South from there. I had a plan and now there is this new avenue of possibilities. I enjoy woodworking and never looked into diy speakers till now. I've been reading/researching what's available for the past week now.

I could move to elusive 1099's for LCR and the volts for surround and heights for a comparable cost just to upgrade to the above noted stuff. I'm not a wealthy guy though and risking the cash on something I can't hear first makes me pretty nervous. I think my axioms sound fantastic and look nice in my living room also. WAF is there.

I'm looking for some feedback on what others experiences have been.



My current setup
2x crown xls 2502
Bfd
Rx-v2600
SvS pc13 ultra
M80V2'S 
Vp150
Qs8
Oppo udp-203


----------

